# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  آموزش برنامه نویسی در جاوا با Corba

## majidas2006

سلام من میخوام یک برنامه مسنجر با corba بنویسم کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟
اول من IDL رو ساختم و بعد با idlj اون رو کامپایل کردم
اول اینجا سوال دارم که فرق idlj با idlj -fall چیه؟چرا تو fall یه فایل POA ساخته میشه؟
بعد که کلاس سرور و کلاینت رو میخوام بنویسم و در نهایت همرو با javac کامپایل کنم اینجا ام مشکل دارم
این فایل های سرور و کلاینت رو چجوری بسازم؟تو مثلا Eclipse یا NetBeans یه  پروژه بسازم و این سورس های ساخته شده رو کنارش بزارم؟من این کارو کردم  ولی از کلاسام Error میگیره
خیلی مهمه اگه بلدید حتما راهنمایی کنید
http://docs.oracle.com/javase/1.5.0/...dl/GShome.html

----------


## adelniya_m

IDL رو چطور ساختید؟؟؟؟

----------

